# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رتبه مورد نیاز قبولی در رشته و دانشگاه >  داروسازی پردیس

## mobin1515

سلام  ببخشید یک سوال دارم من با زیر گروه2 2660و 12127 کشوری زیر 2 دارو پردیس امید میتونم داشته باشم

----------

